# Adding nest box w/pics



## dawg53

I'm adding a larger nest box to the main coop while the weather is cool in anticipation for my new chicks once they're grown, particularly the Jersey Giant and Light Brahma.
I dont think they'd fit in my current nest boxes as adults. The current nest boxes are okay for the BR's and other standard breeds.

I'll be keeping the 3 BR's instead of getting rid of one of them in order for them to fit in the smaller coop. I'm adding a roost which will give them plenty of room.
I've got everything prepped and ready to go for tomorrow.
Here's a pic of the left end of the main coop where I'll be adding the nest box, actually on top of the original nest box. I'll have to cut out a new vent to the left side of the new nest box after I install it. I'll have to do some caulking as well. More pics when it's all finished. 
The 2nd pic is the nest box.


----------



## seminole wind

Giant nestbox!


----------



## dawg53

Yeah, for giant chickens lol.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sounds like fun.I picked up a couple of LB at the feed store year before last.I had one and wanted a couple more.Both are on the small side for a LB.They have wonderful personalities and all three come to the front door every evening,last thing before roost,for a treat(spoiled!).I found out Gertrude won't eat rye bread......


----------



## dawg53

I got the big nest box mounted, leveled, caulked, and repositioned the vent albeit smaller in size. Just a couple minor things to finish from inside the coop. I think a turkey can fit inside it lol.
I also did a complete spring cleaning inside the coop while I was at it, glad that's over with!
Pics to follow:


----------



## dawg53




----------



## Maryellen

A friend of mine picked up a jersey giant hen and she was probably 2 feet long from head to tail. I never saw a hen that big, it was like she was on steroids.


----------



## Maryellen

Cool nest boxes dawg! Hopefully the giants like the bigger ones


----------



## seminole wind

With my giants I always used plastic vegetable bins that are 14 x 16.


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> A friend of mine picked up a jersey giant hen and she was probably 2 feet long from head to tail. I never saw a hen that big, it was like she was on steroids.


(Gulp!) LOL


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> Cool nest boxes dawg! Hopefully the giants like the bigger ones


Thanks ME. You can see the 2 nest boxes on the bottom. The Barred Rocks have no problem fitting inside them and laying eggs. 
I have a non skid mat to place on the bottom of the big box. 
I figure the birds can hop up off the 2x2 roost into the big box. I've got to come up with a way to prevent the birds from kicking out shavings once they're in the big box. I thought about putting a small board across the bottom but it would inhibit them hopping into the box.
I'll think of something....


----------



## Maryellen

I have a thin piece of wood that keeps the shavings in and the hens can jump in and out. Its 1.5 inches high


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> I have a thin piece of wood that keeps the shavings in and the hens can jump in and out. Its 1.5 inches high


I'm gonna go with that ME, thanks. 
I'm going to install it a little past half way, and leave the right side open so it'll be less height for the birds to hop up into the box. I'm also going to get a curtain rod and hang dark cloth on the left side. Then I can simply move the cloth over and reach in and collect eggs.
I'll take a couple pics when I'm finished.


----------



## Maryellen

I have curtains up too, they love the darkness. .
The thin wood works great , the only issue is if you have a real kicker then the shavings will be kicked out a bit


----------



## Maryellen

Or cut the cloth in the middle of each box and then you dont have to move the curtain aside just stick your hand in


----------



## seminole wind

hatchery jerseys are not going to be huge.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> hatchery jerseys are not going to be huge.


Yeah, I know grrrr. I'm thinking it'll be a little bigger than the Light Brahma I'm getting.


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> I have curtains up too, they love the darkness. .
> The thin wood works great , the only issue is if you have a real kicker then the shavings will be kicked out a bit


You must be reading my mind ME, I've had it happen and will go with a 'taller' piece of wood lol. I think the cloth might help a little also.
I've thought of a way to make it a easier for the birds to get into the box instead of hopping up into it off the roost.
I'm going use scrap wood to 'step it up' to the box from the roost. It wont take up much space neither and it wont prevent the other birds from using the smaller nest boxes.

My luck is that the giants will use the small boxes and the smaller birds will use the big box!
Taking bets!!! LOL


----------



## Maryellen

The step up will work. I have a sidewalk on the 2nd level the birds walk on to go in the boxes.


----------



## Maryellen

Here dawg, this is how bill built the boxes for me from what he saw on pinterest. You can see the strip of wood and the "sidewalk" for the 2nd level


----------



## Maryellen

Here are the curtains. One long strip and i cut up the middle


----------



## dawg53

Cool set up ME!
I just got back from Lowe's, got everything I need. I going to use an old black shirt as a curtain. It might look like crap afterwards but it'll be darker inside the box at least.


----------



## Maryellen

Cant wait to see how it comes out, make sure you post pics


----------



## dawg53

Finished, except for putting shavings inside the box. One of my BR's was already inspecting my work...good grief.


----------



## Maryellen

I love it!!! The steps are awesome too.


----------



## chickenqueen

Really nice and I love the curtains!!!


----------



## oldhen2345

dawg53 said:


> particularly the Jersey Giant and Light Brahma.
> I dont think they'd fit in my current nest boxes as adults. The current nest boxes are okay for the BR's and other standard breeds.


Oh no. I ordered a Buff Brahma day old for April and didn't think about needing a bigger nesting box. Guess I better get to figuring on adding a nesting box to the coop. I think the head room on the roosts will be ok.


----------



## dawg53

I removed the piece of 2x4 going off the roost to the wall. My birds were shying away from it for some reason. Now I know why the hen in the above photo was giving it the evil eye 

Yesterday evening they roosted at that end, everything back to normal and one of them even laid an egg for me!


----------



## oldhen2345

Love the new curtains. Will add them to my nesting boxes when I put in the new box. Think I have it figured out.


----------



## dawg53

Now I'm getting started on a special project with the smaller coop.
As it is, I dont think my BR's will have enough roosting room inside the coop. I'm gutting the inside and adding a longer roost, and a new nest box on the outside rather than the inside. 
This is a work in progress and I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## chickenqueen

Cool idea to add more space in the coop.Mine prefer to lay in random spots in the yard during the hot months.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Cool idea to add more space in the coop.Mine prefer to lay in random spots in the yard during the hot months.


There's fans under the coops and my birds lay in front of them during the hot summer.
Thanks for reminding me, I need to buy a box fan for this coop that I'm working on. The fan you see under this coop isnt cutting it.
In the first pic on the top left, inside the coop you can see a small black fan that blows air out the vent during the summer. It works great.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have a grated screen door protectors I put up for a door in the hot months and blow air out at the top half with the trusty box fan in the coop.


----------



## seminole wind

I wonder what works better, fans blowing in or out? I should try the out way this year.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I wonder what works better, fans blowing in or out? I should try the out way this year.


For fans inside the coop; fans blowing air out the vent, indirect airflow comes in from the other vents. You dont want direct air flow on roosting birds at night.
Fans in the chicken pen; it doesnt matter. I have a box fan under the main coop so it doesnt get wet when it rains.


----------



## dawg53

It stopped raining this morning around 8:30 and I got started on the small coop. I got the big nest box mounted and I'll put a divider in the middle for 'two' nests.
I also got the new roost installed and smoothed it down with sandpaper, now there's plenty of room for my BR's to roost at night. I hope it'll be a smooth transition to their new coop when the time comes.

The real pain in the neck time consuming job was having to make a new frame for the door. I had remove the door and cut it down for resizing...a carpenter I'm not, but I got it done and it works.
Tomorrow I'll be making and installing a divider, and a lid for the top of the nest box. Then finish up with strip insulation around the inside of the door and caulking as needed.


----------



## chickenqueen

Looks nice and cozy.Good job and more room in the coop,which is priceless.During really hot months I tried to blow air in but my chickens started sneezing.Blowing the hot upper air out helped a whole lot and I like to think as it's blowing out, cool air is being sucked in,sorta like a jet stream,but I'll never know for sure.


----------



## Maryellen

Looks awesome Dawg!!


----------



## dawg53

I'm finished with the small coop rehab except for caulking. The weather is going down hill and decided to call it quits. I'll caulk tomorrow.


----------



## dawg53

The weather improved and I cleaned and caulked the coop. I decided not to put a divider in the nest box, the BR's wont have any problems laying eggs inside it.
I opened everything up, then put it lock down until it's time for the BR's to make their move into their new retirement home.


----------

